# Will This Work For Plowing



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We are currently using shovels and snow blowers for sidewalks. I was just driving down the street today and saw a Honda 200cc four wheeler. Now i know most people are saying you should use 350cc or bigger do you think this 200cc would work. Most our snow falls are 2-4" last year was really bad and we still only got 2-3 snow falls over 5" and then we would bring in bobcats to help with walks. 
Now i realize its not perfect but for under $700 i could pick this up . With a 50lb weight on each rear wheel i figure its got to be better than a snow blower. 
Most of our walks are nice and straight, long and only 5-6' wide.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well could a 40 inch plow clear the wheels? i bet it would work\\tractors push a 54 inch blade, with liek a 20 hp engine... i know my motorcycle is a 650cc , and it has like 80 hp.... so i bet your 200cc would be about 25 hp?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i pushed snow with a honda recon last year which is a 229cc and it worked great. i had a 38 inch plow which didnt quite clear the wheels but it still worked good. honda makes very reliable machines that will stand up to alot of abuse. only problem you may have is i am pretty sure no one makes a plow for a honda 200 so you will have to fab up your own mount


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it would do good. might not be the biggest but will push snow if it is 4/wd


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;597836 said:


> well could a 40 inch plow clear the wheels? i bet it would work\\tractors push a 54 inch blade, with liek a 20 hp engine... i know my motorcycle is a 650cc , and it has like 80 hp.... so i bet your 200cc would be about 25 hp?


That 200 is probably more like 10-12hp. They arn't turned up much. My built 434cc is only 38-40hp.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;597891 said:


> I think it would do good. might not be the biggest but will push snow if it is 4/wd


the 200cc is not 4wd but my recon wasnt either and it pushed snow great. as long as you have some good snow tires you should be fine for about 6" of wet snow but any more and you may have to take layers off


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

It will work if you plow with the storm and get no bigger than a 42" blade IMO. You will definetly need 4x4! It won't do anything without it


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

deere615;597959 said:


> It will work if you plow with the storm and get no bigger than a 42" blade IMO. You will definetly need 4x4! It won't do anything without it


i plowed all last season with 2wd i did about 20 driveways each storm the biggest snowfall was 6 inches of wet snow and it still worked good


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hondarecon4435;597949 said:


> the 200cc is not 4wd but my recon wasnt either and it pushed snow great. as long as you have some good snow tires you should be fine for about 6" of wet snow but any more and you may have to take layers off


ya my old arctic cat 400 wasnt a 4/wd and did awesome. but I had to put chains on it. and that sucked because if you spun the tires you would dig w/e it was up under you.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*Bigger is not always better!*

The ATV you are looking at will work. The first ATV plow ever made was designed for a 125 Suzuki by Cycle Country. With this ATV buy a 42" plow with a manual lift. You may want to look at getting a rear basket to add some weight and chains. But with a small ATV you can cruise on sidewalks no problem. One advantage you will have is with the smaller size you can plaw any width sidewalk and you won't have the weight issue (to damage anything) if you were to hook a peice of sidewalk.

Go check out weekend-warrior.com. They have everything you need from heated hand grips to a plow set up and mount for that ATV. So go plow away!.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I had a Suzuki Ozark 250 2 wheel drive with a cycle country plow. It did a great job ,I just strapped a bag of salt on the rear rack for extra weight. The 2wd actually makes it a lot easier to turn around in a driveway, just turn the wheels and goose it. With a 4wd that isn't as easy to do. If I had a chance to buy that bike for that price I would jump on it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

hondarecon4435;597972 said:


> i plowed all last season with 2wd i did about 20 driveways each storm the biggest snowfall was 6 inches of wet snow and it still worked good


I guess, I just know mine can't plow much in 2wd. maybe some ballast will help with 2wds.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say go for it,

though I would get a Cycle country V plow for it and set it in the V and go. and when you've bulit up side banks that you can't push the snow over you just go through and widen it out with your skid steers you already have, that can be done on off day's when there's not snow to clear out so then you have room to plow the sidewalks with the ATV when it does snow again and you can use the skid steers for yoru larger lots then and not burn up time plowing the walks with them right after a snow fall.

sublime out.


----------

